# What's your top speed?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My speedometer maxes out at 120mph and I pegged it yesterday on I-25 coming back from Colorado Springs.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've always wanted to do this!!!

Let me google that for you


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Last season I think I hit 56 or 57 on 500 vertical feet at Boyne Mountain. 

This season's max speed so far was 52.9mph at Vail on Saturday.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

Hit 130mph on a 25mph road waaaay out in the boonies. 03 WRX (not one of these threads again >.<)


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I ran the entire I-5 corridor from Tacoma to Portland at an average of 130mph in an Acura Integra when I was about 18. Fastest trip to Portland I have ever made. Ah, the things we do when we're young.  If you want to know how fast on a snowboard, I have no damn idea. I never remember to turn on the GPS tracker while I'm boarding. Ill just go with..... FAST.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

150 in a jaguar xkr. Also in my wrx. 

66 on my supermodel at Ajax


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I hit 110 in my geo prizm going downhill on I-15 in montana once. Dont even want to know what the RPMs were. 42 in a 25 on my ten speed once. Actually got pulled over thats how I know. High 40s on my board. Its not about the speed on my board, its the Gs that tickle my pickle.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's my husbands from last weekend.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's my season best....soon to be destroyed! Thats 70 mp/h for you non metric folks.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

From January


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

my motorcycle 155 my snowboard a whopping 42 but it's only my first season


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

stickz said:


> my motorcycle 155 my snowboard a whopping 42 but it's only my first season


About the same. 145 on my 748s, and 48 and change on the Highlife.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

A blue run at Holiday Valley this past weekend. Just started boarding in January, so I don't think I'll be hitting 70 mph anytime soon like some of you maniacs. Haha.

I should have done a speed run down one of the blacks, but I'm less comfortable just blazing down those at top speed. Best I did was 40.9 on a black.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

SuperNewb said:


> A blue run at Holiday Valley this past weekend. Just started boarding in January, so I don't think I'll be hitting 70 mph anytime soon like some of you maniacs. Haha.
> 
> I should have done a speed run down one of the blacks, but I'm less comfortable just blazing down those at top speed. Best I did was 40.9 on a black.


what app is that


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

ski tracks


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Banjo said:


> Here's my season best....soon to be destroyed! Thats 70 mp/h for you non metric folks.


You're effin nuts homeboy.

Well, out of the times I bothered clocking myself, 48.5 at one of our local hills on snow that wasn't even that fast. David Z was there with me. What is Holly? Like 300 vert? LoL.

I think I'm pretty good around that speed. I won't lie, shit starts to get scary after I pass the 45mph mark. Can't imagine going 70mph :dizzy:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Leo said:


> You're effin nuts homeboy. I won't lie, shit starts to get scary after I pass the 45mph mark. Can't imagine going 70mph :dizzy:


Honestly if you have an open run with a clear run out, you can just punch it....

Your snowboard is a vehicle and you are the driver...if you see trouble up ahead, put on the brakes, otherwise keep your foot on the gas! Just be mindfull that rolling hills and cat tracks are launchpads after 50mph....


----------

